# Have you ever kissed someone?



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Have you ever kissed someone?

I'm putting my vote in--no, and I hate it.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes and i loved it. It was like 8 years ago.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

hey, you stole that other guy's poll options!

ya i have kissed one guy.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I voted "no and couldn't careless" because it's closer to my answer of "no and slightly bothers me" because at times in kind of makes me feel pathetic and then I just shrug it off after awhile. Beyond that not much else to say about the subject.


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes last year but it was with a girl that i was dating because i just wanted some sort of dating life and I didnt really have feelings for her so it didnt mean much to me


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah. It sucked.


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes and after it she told me that I didn't know how to kiss haha. I'm glad I did it anyways. I was the one who initiated the kiss also.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nope. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No, unless being 4/5 counts.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Only if you count relatives, on the cheek. _(awkward...)_


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, but not romantically. I've kissed about three or four women on the lips.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes, but I was like 16... I haven't shared any kind of intimacy with a woman since then. I'm now 23. lol


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Damn. It seems like most people here have kissed.

I honestly wouldn't care about being a virgin if I could just kiss someone.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Yes, and I think it's pretty amazing with the right person.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

This poll is great because it will finally show how many people are completely inexperienced, like I am.

Maybe it's wrong to say, but I feel that those of us who haven't kissed have the most to complain about. If someone kissed you, someone wanted you once, so you really can't complain.


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope!

The furthest I ever got in a relationship was hugging and holding hands :/


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Oui.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Wow, I'm starting to feel pretty crappy about this poll. I'm more abnormal than I could have imagined, especially given my age.

Great.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Wow, I'm starting to feel pretty crappy about this poll. I'm more abnormal than I could have imagined, especially given my age.
> 
> Great.


I voted yes, but it was long time ago when i was 14-15-16. I would hardly consider myself "experienced". I think you'd get more "no's" if the poll would be something like "have you kissed someone as an adult".


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

The adult thing doesn't matter. What it comes down to is, have you kissed?

In my 27 years I have not kissed even once. It's almost unbelievable when I really consider it, but in all those years, nobody ever kissed my mouth.

It's horrible. It means that I am really and truly unwanted and undesirable. It is the best proof that nobody I wanted ever wanted me.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I had my first kiss when I was 22.


----------



## TarzanNoJane (Nov 29, 2011)

I've kissed a ton of hot ladies, coincidentally somehow.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> The adult thing doesn't matter. What it comes down to is, have you kissed?
> 
> In my 27 years I have not kissed even once. It's almost unbelievable when I really consider it, but in all those years, nobody ever kissed my mouth.
> 
> It's horrible. It means that I am really and truly unwanted and undesirable. It is the best proof that nobody I wanted ever wanted me.


So you would feel better if you had been kissed once 10+ years ago and then nothing up until now? I dont know, to me it doesnt mean much It is just a bittersweet memory of my pre-SA life.

You should try to focus on your future instead, there are people that had their first relationships in their late 20s/30s. I am sure it is not you being undesirable... life with social anxiety is tough.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I would feel better if I had kissed someone at 16. At least I would remember it and at least I'd have some tiny bit of skill at kissing for when I could kiss someone again.

I don't even know how to, at 27. How pathetic.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Yep...french kiss in 8th grade during truth or dare was my one and only kiss... and it was traumatizing >.<


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

It doesnt take any skill in my opinion. Imagine you are licking an ice-cream, you do the same thing in his/her mouth, moving your tongue in circles.

Anyway, i feel your pain. I'd give anything to experience it again, i'd choose it over sex anytime (i am a virgin).


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Never! It sucks!

And really? "Yes" is leading the poll? I must have really bad SA.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

leave me alone said:


> It doesnt take any skill in my opinion. Imagine you are licking an ice-cream, you do the same thing in his/her mouth, moving your tongue in circles.


:um


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Marlon said:


> Never! It sucks!
> 
> And really? "Yes" is leading the poll? I must have really bad SA.


That's what I'm thinking. I feel so broken. I must be, if even people with SA can kiss, I must have super extra horrible never going to kiss anyone SA. (SSA) lol.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No. I've never even touched a woman in any way other than casual contact like shaking hands or accidentally bumping into each other. I'm becoming indifferent to all forms of physical intimacy including kissing, cuddling, holding hands, and sex. Maybe its because I'm growing increasingly bitter and cynical as time goes on, but I've gone without those things for so long my mind can't even comprehend any of it actually happening anymore...its like a complete fantasy world to me.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah. It was amazing, but now it's all just a painful memory.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

There should be an option for "Yes, and I hate it."

Because for me, I don't like kissing!


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Nope, haven't even held hands :/


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

yes


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Don't care either.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i never did on my own..but i have been once


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope.
18, going on life  
Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaw


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, but it was just icky.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes. Kissed and been kissed.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I voted "no and couldn't care less." 

Of course I do care, but not enough to do anything about it. 

Kissing itself seems slightly gross to me, though. I'd probably enjoy it with the right person, but otherwise... No thanks.


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

I remember daydreaming about kissing when i was a teen. Now i honestly don't know why. It seems like a very strange thing to do and doesn't look like it would be pleasant at all.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Once.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, a handful of times. But I was drunk in each instance, so it required minimal courage.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

No. I guess I don't really care about kissing specifically, or even virginity all that much in the grand scheme of things. I'd just like to find love.

To the OP: I'll grant that maybe not having kissed sucks somewhat, but I think it's a trivial problem compared to the mindset that is making you feel so terrible about it. Perhaps you should be focusing more on accepting yourself? That's not to say that things won't change later.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Long time ago, yes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nope, never happened to me. :blank


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nope not with a girl my age. I don't think kissing relatives on the cheek counts.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

No and it sucks. The poll results did a good job of making me feel even worse about having no experience, even though I'm probably one of the younger members here :no


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> No and it sucks. The poll results did a good job of making me feel even worse about having no experience, even though I'm probably one of the younger members here :no


I feel pretty damn awful, but I guess it's time to just face it.

I feel like a complete loser, obviously, since I'll be thirty in less than three years and well...nothing.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, last time was August 2010 in a bar. Three of us went to this bar that had a small dancefloor and I ended up getting a little tipsy and dancing with some random girl before kissing her for what felt like 5 minutes. I can't say I enjoyed it, I regret it actually.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I'd rather regret kissing than regret not kissing.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, but he was an awful kisser. I swear I'm psychologically scarred from dating this guy.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

No, but I would like to.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I'm beginning to doubt whether this is actually an SA forum. lol.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I'm beginning to doubt whether this is actually an SA forum. lol.


I know right? The "Yes" option isn't only leading in the poll but actually dominating. Makes me feel kind of well pathetic.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

At my age, it's pretty much a disgrace.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

I've kissed other guys but it never meant anything. So there were no great feelings of passion, happiness, or excitement. 

Maybe those feelings will come when i actually kiss a guy I truly care about.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes and love it.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

To me it's largely irrelevant whether the kissers loved or hated it. *shrugs*

I'm just trying to figure out just how abnormal I am.

To me not having kissed is the biggest problem, one I can't solve, and truly indicates how undesirable I am. Nobody ever wanted anything with me, in my 27 years. This pretty much makes that clear.

Almost 70 percent of people answering this have nothing to complain about...someone ****ing kissed them, which means someone could again.

people who never kiss have to just sit and wonder if it will ever happen.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes. It doesn't indicate the severity of my SAD. When it first happened (in adulthood) I was virtually mute in company (could go hours without speaking to the date) and also didn't reciprocate in general. I think it happened because I was desired for seeming unthreatening and looking decent.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

You make such a big deal of it. You say nobody wanted to have anything to do with you, but what about you? You wanted to have anything to do with them? What have you done to make it happen and how open you were to it? As i said, i didnt have SA back then, so i didnt overthink things and just went for it. I am sure it would happen for you too, if you werent suffering from SA in your teens.

And dont get me wrong, bu i think it doesnt have to do anything with severity of SA. If anything, i bet mine is more severe than yours, but this is not a contest. I know you suffer a lot and so do i.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Yeah in my outgoing days and for hours at a time with some and it's AWESOME!


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

No, never kissed anyone...Unless I count my "girlfriend" back when I was 7 years old. That doesn't count, right?
Now that I think about it that was my first and only success with females, ever.

I voted I hate it, but it's more a: "I'm concerned with such lack of success/intimacy with females for such a long period of my life."


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

It's just hard for me to cope. It's not like I can exactly tell people in real life about this problem, so I vent on the internet. Which isn't exactly fair to people on the internet, but I guess that's what the ignore feature is for.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

No, I haven't.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes...I miss it


----------



## Terweten (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes... I was dunk she was drunk, it was just... not as magical and special as i expected. Now I completly lost all my motivation to try it again becouse first time was SO BAD.. it wasnt even pleasurable, and becouse of that I lost her.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Many times.
Only 3 girls though.
I miss the second. She was the BEST kisser.
Maybe I should tell her that next time I see her..


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

As of right now it's 35% No vs 65% Yes -- for every 3 SAers, 1 never kissed. That's a lot of people.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Anyone, does that include my mother? Then yes.
But no if you mean in it in the other way.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, yeah!!! :kiss:cuddle


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah, It'll happen one day though...

Should be cool, ha. Hopefully it's with a girl I have feelings for, it seems to me the kiss is better the more you like the person. lol, obviously...


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, i have. But it reallly wasn't that big a deal.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

No. I don't really care, but I look forward the the day it happens, which will be sooner than I thought!


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

twice...different girls...same night....in a bar...playing a game...we were drunk....it was awesome


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes. She was an awesome kisser.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I have never kissed anyone called "someone".


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Yes. She was an awesome kisser.


 Is someone her first or last name?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep.

My first kiss was awkward and felt gross though- I wasn't really into the guy, but he leaned in and I decided to just "get it over with" and see what it was like. Wish I could have had a better experience.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

She told me to close my eyes and I felt her wet lips against mine...and for some strange reason it started to rain in the park and we ended up running in the rain to our car.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes, my boyfriend.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Yes, I get kissed everyday  *


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes, and it sucked because I had no idea what to do. I absolutely hate when people say that kissing comes naturally because it DOES'NT, if I did I wouldn't have f.cked up.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

No - I don't hate it but I also don't not care completely - it's much closer to the 'I don't care' though.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah.. But my first kiss was in 3rd grade... So I don't know if that counts... And I guess my first "real" kiss. Was in 8th.. And my teeth bumped with his... x-x That's all I've ever done :X


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yup!


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

No, and I don't really care.^^ Their are alot of people married or with kids on this forum, so that could be why "yes" is so high.



loquaciousintrovert said:


> To me it's largely irrelevant whether the kissers loved or hated it. *shrugs*
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out just how abnormal I am.
> 
> ...


Did you make yourself available or give them an opportunity to approach you? Maybe they have SA too. And just because they kiss you, doesn't mean they desire you or want anything to do with you.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I voted No,and I couldn't care less but I do care,but I don't HATE it


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

fonz said:


> I voted No,and I couldn't care less but I do care,but I don't HATE it


I should have just put yes or no. My mistake.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I'm beginning to doubt whether this is actually an SA forum. lol.


I feel this a lot.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep. All the time. I'm married.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Yes.

In fact, my first kiss was so perfect and also, so X-rated, I still have trouble believing it was real.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes.

Sadly, it doesn't cure SA.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

heroin said:


> Yes.
> 
> In fact, my first kiss was so perfect and also, so X-rated, I still have trouble believing it was real.


How is a kiss x-rated? :blank


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

And why do I get the distinct feeling that a lot of people replying to this are just trying to make me feel like ****?


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes. It was quite humiliating.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> How is a kiss x-rated? :blank


It's weird but it can be. High passion produces frantic, deep kissing, with moaning, gasping, and more. Kissing involves sensations throughout the body when done right.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> It's weird but it can be. High passion produces frantic, deep kissing, with moaning, gasping, and more. Kissing involves sensations throughout the body when done right.




Well, *that* makes me feel great about never having done it.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I suspected that was a risk.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)




----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> How is a kiss x-rated? :blank


Well if the scene of my first kiss were to be in a movie, they'd certainly not allow minors to see it.
That's why it was X-rated. Because it was a lot more than just a first kiss.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

heroin said:


> Well if the scene of my first kiss were to be in a movie, they'd certainly not allow minors to see it.
> That's why it was X-rated. Because it was a lot more than just a first kiss.


Good for you.


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I'm beginning to doubt whether this is actually an SA forum. lol.


Escorts can be easily found though.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Rex92 said:


> Escorts can be easily found though.


Not everyone wants to do that.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

yes 
and i liked it


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sadly, it doesn't cure SA.


Of course it doesn't, but it feels good and gives a feeling of being wanted in some way. It also means no awkward conversations about never kissing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I have once, it went terribly lol, I sucked to be honest and not literally either, she laughed half way through and was like "no no not like that" LOL. It's actually the one thing I am most scared of, because I feel I will disappoint the girl so much.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No, and I hate it. :|


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

I have, the same person twice, 2 years apart, nothing more than making out.


----------

